# My other boyfriend...



## maggiep07 (Nov 17, 2007)

Here is my itty bitty collection that is growing


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 17, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## macface (Nov 17, 2007)

very nice


----------



## frocher (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice stash.


----------



## nunu (Nov 17, 2007)

great collection!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 17, 2007)

Are you and your boyfriend in an open relationship? I wouldn't mind having a piece of that.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 17, 2007)

^^  Now that's funny!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Great collection!


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Are you and your boyfriend in an open relationship? I wouldn't mind having a piece of that._

 
hahahahahha that was so funny.
hahahhahaaaaa


----------



## Miss_M (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice collection !!


----------



## jannax212 (Nov 18, 2007)

Great collection!!


----------



## miztgral (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice collection there.
I am kindred to your taste in lipglasses and lipsticks; nude-ish neutral tones


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 21, 2007)

Love your collection! I like how you store pigments in the small snap-top paint containers!


----------



## velvett21 (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow...your little collection is a lot more than mine. Oh and I love the little paint containers for your piggies.


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 21, 2007)

He’s handsome!


----------



## Peeech (Nov 23, 2007)

Little? Thats way more than i have! Nice!


----------



## prettygirl (Nov 25, 2007)

That's a nice looking man you got there!


----------

